# Achtung einer neuer Versuch, Trojaner etc. unters Volk zu bringen



## Dragonheart (5 November 2008)

Kam heute im Spamordner an:
Edit: Die "An" Adresse entsprach nicht meiner wirklichen emailadresse.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Achtung einer neuer Versuch, Trojaner etc. unters Volk zu bringen*

Dürfte ein Nachzügler (oder neue Vorhut ) sein 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/uner...ails-mit-rechnung-zip-enthalten-trojaner.html


----------



## blowfish (5 November 2008)

*AW: Achtung einer neuer Versuch, Trojaner etc. unters Volk zu bringen*

Und dann noch als Joejob vom alten Freiherr.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Achtung einer neuer Versuch, Trojaner etc. unters Volk zu bringen*

hier nochmal eine  der Meldungen dazu 
Malware-Spam: Vorgebliche Mahnung vom Freiherrn - PC-WELT


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Achtung einer neuer Versuch, Trojaner etc. unters Volk zu bringen*

es scheint tatsächlich ein neuer Run zu sein

[Trojaner] fingierte Rechnungen / Inkassomails / Anmeldebestätigungen - Seite 13 - Antispam e.V.


----------

